# DMD-2 Delay



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 31, 2019)

Pedal building has slowed down a bit but here's a fresh one. The DMD-2 Digital Delay. No other special mods here, but I soldered in a stereo output jack to eventually try and run it to two amps. One thing I noticed, and I'm wondering if anyone who has built this can attest to, is that the volume adjustment (really, it's just wet) is at full dry at minimum and full wet at max, but if I run it at about 40-50% the dry signal is noticably quieter. Is there a solution?


----------



## bowanderror (Jul 31, 2019)

Great lookin' build in a color you don't see often enough.

I also love the digitalis/foxglove pun, defo need more chemistry/pharmacology-influenced designs out there! What is the origin of "oliofonix"? All I can think of is the glugging sound of vegetable oil being poured ?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks! It's one of my favorite Tayda colors. Yeah I tend to go down the rabbit hole when naming pedals. Hehe.
Olio is defined as "a miscellaneous collection of things" and that idea seems apropos. Also, I like making up words, nonsensical mash ups, cadence, and vowels


----------



## bowanderror (Aug 1, 2019)

That's a really cool word man, you learn something new every day! I used to work in the olive oil industry and would run across versions of the words oleo/olio/oli from Spanish & Italian oils all the time (olio means oil in Italian). It's an interesting dichotomy because edibles oils are one of the simplest products from macronutrient standpoint (~100% fat/triglycerides) but olive oils are known for having the most rich and complex bouquets of flavors & aroma. I guess you could say olive oil is an incredible olio of fruity & vegetal aromas!

After that digression, I really do appreciate when folks put the time and effort into naming pedals. Who would have thought that a thousand Klon puns just wouldn't be very inspiring?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 3, 2019)

That is so sweet looking.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 3, 2019)

Naming pedals and enjoying the names other folks come up with for them is one of the hidden joys of this hobby.  Were there any off-color pedal names before the Big Muff Pi?


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 4, 2019)

another beauty !! The light Violet from Tayda is a very cool color !


----------



## Barry (Aug 29, 2019)

Awesome, and man your wiring is tidy


----------



## Mojo321 (Aug 29, 2019)

JOVI --- I want those jacks. Where did you get them?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 29, 2019)

Mojo321 said:


> JOVI --- I want those jacks. Where did you get them?


I use these:








						1/4" Mono Jack - Lumberg KLBM 3
					

Same day shipping and awesome prices for guitar pedal parts! A family owned business with AMAZING customer service.




					lovemyswitches.com
				



When I'm ready to solder them I use my needle nose pliers to bend the tip lug in a bit since they stick out at almost 90°. They are nice and sturdy...and small!


----------



## Mojo321 (Aug 29, 2019)

Holy SMOKES those are good prices!  Thanks dude!


----------



## zgrav (Aug 29, 2019)

if you order from love my switches, make sure to get some of the free stickers.  : ^ )


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 29, 2019)

zgrav said:


> if you order from love my switches, make sure to get some of the free stickers.  : ^ )


Haha


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 29, 2019)

Another awesome build JBK ! very neat and clean...

Mike


----------

